# Best resort for kids minus Disney parks



## wdaveo (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone.  I had a realization that we could actually visit Orlando (or Florida, in general) for Spring Break trips and not necessarily have to turn it into an expensive Disney vacation (OK, maybe 1 day in the park).  Orlando is cheap to fly in to.

That being said, what is the best resort for families (kids 10 and 12) if we were going to be spending ALOT of time there?

We just returned from San Diego and barely a day was spent at the resort and we are pooped!  Next year, I want to just hang out at a resort or beach and do nothing for a week!

I do own at HGVC in Orlando, but not enough points for Spring Break week, so I will either be using my DIK week for the exchange, or depositing my HGVC week into RCI to exchange back into Orlando.

Any advice would be appreciated!  (By the way, it was COLD in San Diego...I want to go somewhere warmer next time! and Mexico is not an option - hubby won't go there.  Long story.)

Dawn


----------



## Indy (Apr 11, 2006)

Our kids liked OLCC for the golf, free movies, pools, etc.  But I think they liked Vistana better because there were so many pools to pick from and the back lake had ducks to feed in addition to the general store which had a Pizza Hut inside.  They did not like Westgate Vacation Villas as much, too spread out and if you don't own, you have to pay for nearly every activity except the pools.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 11, 2006)

I've heard Marriott's Cypress Harbour has a lot of activities for kids. I'm pretty sure Cypress Harbour is dual affiliated - II and RCI. Directly across the street from Cypress Harbour is Marriott's Horizon resort and they have a new big slide (winding) that looks like fun. Also a zero entry pool with a pirate ship slide. I think when you stay at one you're allowed to use the amenities at both. I had family that stayed at Horizons last month and they went over to Cypress Harbour some also. 

Good luck.


----------



## lgreenspan (Apr 11, 2006)

Ckeck out Ron Jons Cape Caribe resort in Cape Canaveral. We stayed there a couple years ago and it was great for kids and only a one hour drive to Orlando if you want to visit a park for a day.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 11, 2006)

Do your kids enjoy watersports?  OL has an 80 acre lake with jet skiing, water skiing, tubeing, etc.  Onsite miniature golf, movie theater, River Island opening in late May, basketball, tennis, raquetball, golf, arcade.

You could stay for a week and never leave the place, there's so many amenities, if that's what you wanted to do.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 11, 2006)

Vistana Resort!!!  There are activities planned for kids ALL DAY LONG, all over the resort!!!!!!  I always say to DH, that we don't even have to leave the resort to have a great vacation!!!!  Everything is there!


----------



## J9sling (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll put in my vote for Ron Jon Cape Caribe as well.  We live in the area and visit the resort on occasion and my two kids (age 10 and 12) love it.  We've also stayed there and find the rooms perfect for a family.  There are tons of activities and you have the benefit of some terrific pools (huge swimming pool, water playground, 250 ft slide and lazy river) and then the beach.  The resort is only about a 30 - 40 minute direct route from Orlando International.  It's right next to the cruise port where you can watch the Disney ships come and go as well as enjoy some terrific seafood at the restaurants in the area.  There are also several fishing charters if you'd like to take your kids for a ocean fishing excursion one day.  

Like one of the posters said before, the Orlando theme parks are only 1 hour away.  

One of the things I really like about Ron Jon Cape Caribe is that it is NOT HUGE.  You can actually relax without having to worry about walking all over the place to get to the pool and beach.  They don't have hundreds of units...

Request the poolside building so that your kids can go right downstairs to enjoy the movie theatre, kidzone play area, arcade and putt-putt golf.


----------



## 2disneydads (Apr 15, 2006)

If you can get an exchange into Horizons by Marriott in Orlando, you should consider that resort.  It is probably the most kid-friendly resort we have come across.  Excellent facilities for kids of varying ages.  OLCC also would be good and more likely to be available.  Be aware of what RCI offers for Vistana.  Most of the units available for exchange are in the run-down sections of the resort, not in the sections that are shown in the photos!


----------



## nursenancy (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey TimeTraveler - Does that OL resort charge a fee for all those amenities?  If so, approximate cost?  My kids love water sports and that sounds like they would really enjoy it.  And, BTW, What does OL stand for?


----------



## cindi (Apr 16, 2006)

I can answer the name for you, it is Orange Lake.  

I am sure TT will be back around and can fill you in on the costs.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 16, 2006)

Indy said:
			
		

> Our kids liked OLCC for the golf, free movies, pools, etc.  But I think they liked Vistana better because there were so many pools to pick from and the back lake had ducks to feed in addition to the general store which had a Pizza Hut inside.  They did not like Westgate Vacation Villas as much, too spread out and if you don't own, you have to pay for nearly every activity except the pools.



What's OLCC?


----------



## 2disneydads (Apr 16, 2006)

OLCC is Orange Lake Country Club & Resort, in Kissimmee, on 192, west of the WDW main gates.  The website is www.orangelake.com.  It is a very popular resort.


----------

